# ? on ground turkey package



## Dina (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a ground turkey package from WalMart and noticed the package bubbling up a bit after I froze it.  Would it be okay to cook or should I discard the whole thing?


----------



## kadesma (Sep 15, 2008)

Dina said:


> I have a ground turkey package from WalMart and noticed the package bubbling up a bit after I froze it.  Would it be okay to cook or should I discard the whole thing?


I hate to waste foods, but I'd rather chuck it than be sick..If that was ours, it would go to the cats or the garbage..Better safe than sorry.
kades


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 15, 2008)

After it was frozen right?? The package itself 'bubbling" up or the contents "bubbling" out??....Sorry, I'm confused Miss Dina!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 15, 2008)

when ever i buy ground turkey there always tends to be a nice sealed but full of air in the package.


----------



## miniman (Sep 15, 2008)

It is unusal for it buble after it is frozen. I would defrost and sniff - you will be able to tell if it is bad.


----------



## Mama (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd take it back to Wal-Mart.


----------



## Dina (Sep 15, 2008)

The plastic cover on the package was what bubbled up, not the meat itself.  I defrosted it then smelled it and it seemed fine.  Cooked it through and still smelled fine.  It's now simmering with some Sloppy Joe sauce.

Mama,
I won't be buying any more meats at WalMart, that's for sure.  I will do all of my meat shopping at our local grocery store.  I've never had problems there thankfully.  May take me two stores to shop at but I don't mind driving down 1/4 mile to H.E.B.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 15, 2008)

Sweetheart - that bubbling after freezing is completely & totally normal.  I've been buying & freezing ground turkey (& other ground meats) from WalMart & other markets for well over 30 years now & it always happens.  Doesn't make any difference whether it's a brand name or a store name.  There's absolutely nothing wrong with the meat, & you need not refrain from buying it from WalMart or any other market where it ultimately happens to you.

Again - it's PERFECTLY NORMAL.  There's NOTHING WRONG with the meat.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm one of those people that don't buy meat and freeze it or really buy and freeze anything!  

And I really can't picture what is happening anyway Dina  Could it be the turkey expanding?  Is that what it is doing, expanding?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 15, 2008)

No - the air in the plastic/styrofoam package expands & sticks the plastic out a bit.  That's all.  The meat stays exactly the same.  No difference in quality.  No difference.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 15, 2008)

I suspect the packaging is something like this.  The markets buy it in this package and out it on the shelf.  It's differenf from the thin plastic film wrapped stuff they do in the store.

Temperature and air pressure differences will cause the thicker plastic to bulge.


----------



## middie (Sep 16, 2008)

Dina I use it all the time. It's perfectly normal, and safe to eat.


----------



## Dina (Sep 16, 2008)

That packaging is exactly it Andy.  I went ahead and cooked the turkey mixed with ground beef for burgers and Sloppy Joes.  The turkey didn't go bad.  Just didn't realize the package would bubble up that way.  Thanks for the info guys.


----------

